# Running out of time and need donor



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I had my first divf last month,unfortunately chemical pregnancy. My clinic have always tried to get sperm in and there as been a few months wait but have now had a letter saying it will be a years wait,no donors and if we want we can change clinics. 

As i am 41,time is important and we cannot really wait. Can anyone tell me which clinics have there own donors and if you can order some from them or you have to go to that clinic?

We are really desparate,dh is azoospermic and have even tried looking for a private donor.  Clinic did say we could try and get our own donor,although it would still be a 6 month wait for the tests.

We are so down at the moment,especially after losing our baby in March.  We know i can get pregnant but just need the chance.Maybe that is it?.

Thanks anita.x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Anita

so sorry to read about your current situation and your loss 

some clinics do have sperm so you need to ring round and find out where has. The only ones i know of are in london, however care have now imported theirs from the us and we got a match last wed after waiting 5 months. 

dont give up honey and remember you did get pg so you can again 

much love
suzi xx


----------



## Spangley (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Anita - can completely understand how desperate you must be feeling. You could try calling the Bridge Centre where I'm being treated to see what their supplies are like. I know they've also started importing from the US.

I'm also thinking of asking the Bridge if they've got any info leaflets about sperm donation that I could give out to my male friends. I just don't think the word is out there amongst men in their 30s and 40s who've already got families and would be donating purely for altruistic reasons. 

Good luck


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

I know how ya feel, been there!!!

However I am currently on 2ww, we got our sperm from London....Louis hughes!!

You can find info on the hfea web site....Good Luck xxxx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

London Women's Clinic have their own sperm bank - I don't think that you can buy from them though; I'm pretty sure that you have to be treated there. The IVF cycles are done in conjunction with the Cromwell (where ET/EC are carried out). I think that they do also let you get scanned somewhere more local to you, if you live some distance away (although they still charge you for the privilege!). NOt sure if this is applicable for IVF cycles though, where drug levels have to be adjusted all the time. 
We had 6 cycles of DIUI there, before being lucky enough to conceive on our first go at DIVF.

Wishing you well,
Tx


----------



## gigi2006 (Mar 14, 2006)

Would you consider tx. abroad?


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just to add that the Bridge have stopped anyone outside of their clinic buying donor sperm.

We bought from them last year to use at our previous clinic. Luckily when that run out our new clinic were able to supply but now they have none. We approached the Bridge and they said due to the shortage it's their own patients only - which we understand completely.

Natalie x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

My advice for what it is worth... go abroad .
All donors are anonymous.
There is no shortage of sperm and it will cost you from 100-500 euros.  IVf can be as low 2-3000 euros.  You have plenty of inexpensive flights from UK to Places with good clinics like Czech Rep, Poland, Ukraine, Greece, Spain.  
Why bother with the ridiculous situation that has been created in the UK and lose so much time and money building your family?
b123


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Had to butt in  

There is a registered sperm donor that posts on FF-in the male room or something like that, not sure if it's appropriate to mention or not (


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Anita,

Just to add that I contacted Ceram Clinic in Marbella and they advised that there were no waiting lists for sperm donors and they could see us almost immediately - subject to forms etc....

As b123 mentioned they are anonymous and the prices quoted to me certainly looked a lot less than here in the UK, although I haven't looked into flights etc....

Just a thought, as personally I cannot see the crisis getting any better unless the HFEA change their mind on 13th and allow donor sperm to be imported, which was what we were trying to do before they implemented the ban.

Natalie x


----------

